# New Dancing With the Stars cast list leaked



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/entertainment/sfl-dancing-stars-0822,0,4116468,print.story


Spoiler



Kim Kardashian: Work that booty, girl. My personal fave of the bunch

Lance Bass: Former 'NSYNC-er now out and proud

Toni Braxton: R&B singer

Brooke Burke: Hot body, married (with kids) to 'Baywatch's' David Charvet

Maurice Greene: Olympic sprinter

Cody Linley: Teenage ' Hannah Montana' cast member

Susan Lucci: Soap star on 'All My Children,' finally won her daytime Emmy after 19 noms!

Misty May-Treanor: Olympic beach volleyball champ (just won gold in Beijing)

Mark McGrath: Sugar Ray frontman, has stretched his 15 minutes of fame for what seems like an eternity

Cloris Leachman: 82-year-old TV star

Jeff Ross: Comedian with gigs on Comedy Central

Warren Sapp: Football player and Super Bowl champion

Ted McGinley: Roles on 'Married...With Children' and 'Revenge of the Nerds'



An *82* year old woman?
That makes Leeza Gibbons "Fabulous at 50" look positively teenage.

In addition, rumor has it that one of the new pros is going to be


Spoiler



Lacey Schwimmer


YUCK.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

looks better than last season.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I like this list a lot. Of note, I like:



Spoiler



Kim Kardashian
Brooke Burke
Misty May-Treanor (though I wish they had Kerri Walsh too)



And my daughter is going to love:



Spoiler



Cody Linley: Teenage ' Hannah Montana' cast member



I just hope Julianne Hough will be back, what with her country music career and all........


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK so I know 6 of them and never heard of the rest...


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> OK so I know 6 of them and never heard of the rest...


Strange, I knew all but one.



Spoiler



Unsurprisingly, the teenager.

Didn't Cloris need help walking to the podium at the Bob Saget roast?

Go Misty!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Do we really need to spoilerize within this thread? The title indicates that.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I thought


Spoiler



Cloris Leachman: 82-year-old TV star


 was dead.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Cloris Leachman was just on the Bob Sagett roast and was absolutely hilarious!

I guess they chose Mark McGrath so they could talk about it constantly on EW or whatever show he's on like they did with Mario.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

If you're still reading this thread, I think it's safe to say you probably are ok with the spoilers.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Cloris Leachman was just on the Bob Sagett roast and was absolutely hilarious!


Yes, Chloris Leachman is very much alive and well, and still working fairly often. And like Betty White, she's just as quick and funny as ever. I might watch DwtS just to see how she does.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Cloris Leachman was just on the Bob Sagett roast and was absolutely hilarious!


You can always check the Dead People Server to check if a particular celeb is alive or dead...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I wonder how Misty's pro will work a volleyball into the routines.....maybe a Paso Doble with a ball...ole!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

KK and BB!!

BTW, why the spoiler tag?


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm sorry this cast does nothing for me. I only know about 5 or 6 of them, and I'll prbably pass this season, even though I enjoy watching Cheryl move.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Since we are spoiler ok now, for the benefit of others:

Kim Kardashian: 









Lance Bass:









Toni Braxton:









Brooke Burke:









Maurice Greene: 









Cody Linley:









Susan Lucci: 














?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Misty May-Treanor: 









Mark McGrath: 









Cloris Leachman: 









Jeff Ross: 









Warren Sapp:









Ted McGinley:


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Lose one viewer, gain one. I've never had any interest whatsoever in this show, but if Misty's on, I'll probably watch.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

A month or so ago I heard a rumor that Lance Bass was gonna be on and the producers were considering giving him a male pro to dance with.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> A month or so ago I heard a rumor that Lance Bass was gonna be on and the producers were considering giving him a male pro to dance with.


Heard the same thing but recently heard that aint happening.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Ooh- thanks for the pix.
I don't know several of these people and was too lazy to look them up individually


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Ted McGinley is in it huh... I guess this is the last season for this show then. 

Toni Braxton and Brooke Burke... I might have to watch it.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I thought there was gonna be some rodeo dude


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tem said:


> I thought there was gonna be some rodeo dude


Well, this isn't the official list so it's possible it could be incorrect.
I think they officially announce tomorrow?
Wonder if we get the partners matchups as well?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Ted McGinley is in it huh... I guess this is the last season for this show then.


Good one.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Well, this isn't the official list so it's possible it could be incorrect.
> I think they officially announce tomorrow?
> Wonder if we get the partners matchups as well?


Official list is Monday on Good Morning America.

KD


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Was Brooke Burke the host of that summer rockstar INXS show a couple years back?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1036361/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't watch this show and won't regardless of who is on there. Having said that, in past seasons, they've mostly had "stars" i've never heard of. Maybe it's just the mix of people this time or maybe the success of the show is allowing them to get bigger names, but there's only one person on this list I've never heard of (the Disney Channel kid).

Also, I'd be very surprised if Toni Braxton is really on the show. She just recently had to cancel a long-running gig in Vegas because of health issues.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

How long do you think Sapp will last? He was fast when he was playing football but he is also pretty big.

Brooke Burke is nice for the eye candy :up:


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

But is Julianne coming back?

Looking forward to Misty.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

IMHO this is the best cast they have had yet. I can't wait for the new season to start.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

In a recent interview with Matt Treanor, he pretty much confirms that Misty will be on the show...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

alpacaboy said:


> But is Julianne coming back?
> 
> Looking forward to Misty.


+1

Wonder if Maksim will be back? He took last season off. He comes across as an arrogant jerk, but he sure is fun to look at 

Please, announce that Samantha Harris won't be back. She drives me bats.

Just set the S3 to record GMA tomorrow morning. Do they announce not only the stars but who they partner with? I've never paid attention before to the announcements, but over the past 3 season I've gotten hooked and am really looking forward to this season!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes, Maks is back :up:
He's the only one tall enough to partner Misty, so the odds are heavily on his having her.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

To me, this is the most appealing cast in a long time. The fact that Misty is a new crush of mine, you can't beat it!


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

jlb said:


> Susan Lucci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Yes, Maks is back :up:
> He's the only one tall enough to partner Misty, so the odds are heavily on his having her.


I think you have Misty confused with Kerri Walsh. Kerri is the tall one of the duo.

Kerri on Left Misty on Right:









Can't wait to see Edyta's hips move!!!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

The official cast was announced this morning-- looks like the only variation from the leaded list is Rocco DiSpirito (The Restaurant) instead of Mark McGrath.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I don't know many in the cast, but in past seasons, I have not know the celebs and then turned out to like their personalities. 

I went to the ABC web site and here are the pairings with the professional dancers.

Lance- Lacey Schwimmer (new)
Toni- Alec Mazo
Brooke-Derek Hough
Rocco-Karina Schmiroff
Maurice-Cheryl Burke
Kim-Mark Ballas
Cloris-Cokry Ballas (New, Mark's father)
Cody-Julianne Hough
Susan-Tony Dovalanski
Misty-Maskim
Ted-Inna B (new, forgot the last name)
Jeffrey-Edyta (needs no introduction, of the gravity defying costumes)
Warren-Kym Johnson


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm just glad all my favorite female dancers are back! 

I am sad that Edyta got stuck with Jeffrey. That doesn't bode well for her staying too long.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Lacey Schwimmer.................. Cool. She's a fave from So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

David Platt said:


> The official cast was announced this morning-- looks like the only variation from the leaded list is Rocco DiSpirito (The Restaurant) instead of Mark McGrath.


Rocco DiSpirito is in this? Oh, man.. Just when I thought that MAYBE the guy was going to redeem himself and put The Restaurant disaster behind him, he does this.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

There's a report (http://www.imdb.com/news/ni0555843/) that Kim Kardashian injured her foot on a table so there may be a chance she won't be included b/c of it. Speculation at this time though.

KD


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Man, I can't STAND Lacey Schwimmer. It's a shame they didn't bring Benji on instead, I'd have watched then.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I like Lacey, in a slutty kind of way. She has this "dirty grrrrrrrrrl" kind of look and way about her that I like. LOL! I think she'll do well on this show.

For those that have not watched SYTYCD, here are two videos for you:

A Solo From SYTYCD (more latin-ish style):




A Contemporry Piece done by Mia Michaels:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jlb said:


> I think you have Misty confused with Kerri Walsh. Kerri is the tall one of the duo.


No- I did not have her confused. She may not be he tallest one of the duo that _you_ pictured (which I said nothing about) but she *is* the tallest female star on this seasons DWTS- that's all I said. As Maks is the tallest male pro their being paired was a no brainer.

Lacey Schwimmer is *not *one of my favorite dancers. Too bad we have the whole Schwimmer family to contend wth yet again. None of them can keep their mouths shut or bear being out of the spotlight.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> No- I did not have her confused. She may not be he tallest one of _that_ duo (which I said nothing about) but she *is* the tallest female star on this seasons DWTS- that's all I said. ......


Ahhh...got it. Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> [Misty] may not be he tallest one of the duo that _you_ pictured but she *is* the tallest female star on this seasons DWTS- that's all I said. .


FYI: Misty is 5'9"


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I wonder if the cameras for Kim Kardashian's reality show will be following her around on the set. Wonder what the contract terms are on that situation.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Damn! I'm already watching four things Mondays at 8:30...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> FYI: Misty is 5'9"


now add 3-6" for heels.....wowzers!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Lacey is a friggin' ringer...c'mon ABC!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Lacey is a friggin' ringer...c'mon ABC!


She is not a contestant. She is the pro. All the pro's are ringers.

The question is whether Lance Bass is a ringer!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

zalusky said:


> She is not a contestant. She is the pro. All the pro's are ringers.
> 
> The question is whether Lance Bass is a ringer!


oh ok...


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

zalusky said:


> The question is whether Lance Bass is a ringer!


Joey Fatone had the same background and he did quite well. You could tell his stage experience made a difference.

Seems the athletes do the best. Ball room dancing is more of a sport.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TheDewAddict said:


> Man, I can't STAND Lacey Schwimmer. It's a shame they didn't bring Benji on instead, I'd have watched then.


+(a whole bunch)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I say the _sleeper_ of the bunch ios Chloris Leachman.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

If Susan Lucci is a cougar does that make Cloris Leachman a...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So much for my speculation that Toni Braxton and her heart problems would be left off the list.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

TheDewAddict said:


> Man, I can't STAND Lacey Schwimmer. It's a shame they didn't bring Benji on instead, I'd have watched then.


Sorry... Benji?










???


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Care to make it interesting? I'm all ready to start handicapping here. Can you tell I have the day off work or what?

Seems to me what makes a winner is fitness and age. And just because someone is young or "hot" doesn't mean they are fit. I remember the models Pauline and Josie eliminated quickly and one partner summed it up best by saying Josie was "deceptively unfit". Then look at Marissa from last season, who while a BBW, was certainly very fit.

There does seem to be a point at which they just can't overcome age.

I looked up all the ages (and rounded up if they have a bday coming up before year end).

Kim-28, Toni-42 (much older than I thought!)Lance-29, Rocco-42, Misty-29, Maurice-34, Warren-36, Cody-19, Ted-50, Susan-62, Brooke -37, Jeffrey-43, and Cloris-82.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TeighVaux said:


> I looked up all the ages (and rounded up if they have a bday coming up before year end).
> 
> Kim-28, Toni-42 (much older than I thought!)Lance-29, Rocco-42, Misty-29, Maurice-34, Warren-36, Cody-19, Ted-50, Susan-62, Brooke -37, Jeffrey-43, and Cloris-82.


Misty is 31.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Misty is 31.


Yikes, sorry did I get that wrong. IMDB has her bday as 7/31/79.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Susan Lucci is not a cougar. She has been married for almost 40 years to a man 12 years older than she is. That's not a cougar.

Now Cloris may qualify as a saber toothed tiger...I'm not sure the definition of one of those other than being extinct.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Now Cloris may qualify as a saber toothed tiger...I'm not sure the definition of one of those other than being extinct.


I prefer prehistoric.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> I prefer prehistoric.


Ah, now that fits (Sorry Cloris!)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Why you bag on Mark McGrath?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

One of our local sports guys announced that Warren Sapp would be on the show, and said:



> He does not like criticism -- he will stuff Bruno in, like, a small paper bag.


One of the news anchors suggested a small plexiglass box as an alternative.



Jan


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

My daughter is psyched that Lacey is a pro this year.

Regarding "Benji?".......Lacey's brother Benji was a winner on So You Think You Can Dance the prior year from her and many consider him a much better dancer than Lacey.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jlb said:


> Regarding "Benji?".......Lacey's brother Benji was a winner on So You Think You Can Dance the prior year from her and many consider him a much better dancer than Lacey.


And he mugs for the camera even worse than she does


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Though I like Lacey's persona for the show, I think I would have preferred some of the girls from this year's SYTYCD to be on DWTS. But they are tied into the SYTYCD tour and that might make scheduling a little too hard.......


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Cody Linley??? really? how old is that kid... I am really excited about seeing Erica Kane! I wonder if she can move?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

jlb said:


> Can't wait to see Edyta's hips move!!!!


That is the main reason I watch the show!



TeighVaux said:


> Care to make it interesting? I'm all ready to start handicapping here. Can you tell I have the day off work or what?
> 
> Seems to me what makes a winner is fitness and age. And just because someone is young or "hot" doesn't mean they are fit. I remember the models Pauline and Josie eliminated quickly and one partner summed it up best by saying Josie was "deceptively unfit". Then look at Marissa from last season, who while a BBW, was certainly very fit.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of Cody, but I'll combine your theory with mine and say he's the early favorite. My theory is that whoever is paired with Julianne has a huge advantage. She is a great dancer, seems to be a great teacher, and is just so gosh-darned hot, cute and vivacious all at the same time, ie, the fans love her. So if she is with a young guy who already has a big fan base and might be able to keep up with her on the dance floor, I'd say they're the couple to beat. (Side note - that theory applies to Cheryl but to a lesser degree. Cheryl seems pretty great as long as Julianne isn't around. Julianne is in another league.)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TeighVaux said:


> one partner summed it up best by saying Josie was "deceptively unfit".


That cracked me up. She was thin, but had virtually no useful muscle mass at all.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

TeighVaux said:


> Joey Fatone had the same background and he did quite well. You could tell his stage experience made a difference.


I'm surprised that Donny Osmond isn't giving this show a try.

Do you think that Michael Phelps was invited on the show?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

First full costume promo photos of each couple.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Misty and Kerri were on _Good Morning America_ on Thursday. Besides for talking about winning the gold, they also brought out Maksim and showed some behind-the-scenes pictures of dance training. (BTW: NBC will be showing the AVP women's final from Mason, OH on Sunday afternoon ---1:30p ET. I hope and expect that Misty and Kerri will be there...)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Misty and Kerri were on _Good Morning America_ on Thursday. Besides for talking about winning the gold, they also brought out Maksim and showed some behind-the-scenes pictures of dance training. (BTW: NBC will be showing the AVP women's final from Mason, OH on Sunday afternoon ---1:30p ET. I hope and expect that Misty and Kerri will be there...)


Misty was here in Phoenix last weekend because her hubby's Marlins were playing the D'backs. They asked her in an interview if she'd be playing in the AVP tour stop here in Phoenix later this year, and she said no. Seems like she said she's taking some time off, and that Kerri will do fine without her. Plus, with the DwtS thing, I really doubt she'll be there.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> First full costume promo photos of each couple.


I'll linkify each one. Obviously not embedded so as to not spoil:

Lance Bass: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134605.jpg?y=400&sig=V7D4wAINQRxJ6vY5foLUSw--

Misty: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134607.jpg?y=400&sig=TVf3rhiuICX4TMDnvkw.lw--

Rocco: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134608.jpg?y=400&sig=gZhf3zCuwj5N39xaK7ediQ--

Warren: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134609.jpg?y=400&sig=Wz7clXKi9Lm4SmH0cjhrPg--

Jeffrey (lucky dude): http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134611.jpg?y=400&sig=kKoX8r5Ijv.IOmtlW2MwVw--

Ted: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134612.jpg?y=400&sig=8Bl9dYPCFCI5UFKUhLmdRg--

Toni: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134614.jpg?y=400&sig=d0l5KxUh8Qw31S_M64wZQw--

Chloris: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134615.jpg?y=400&sig=P.1IfdCRu.uNbLf3VMNQMQ--

Kim: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134617.jpg?y=400&sig=SfkbJ196sPn6I7dwozw81Q--

Cody: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134618.jpg?y=400&sig=ukDd64dhK.09a5hDNVf9NA--

Brooke: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134620.jpg?y=400&sig=lgQuSzaBhvuGAstTXmbl8A--

Maurice: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134621.jpg?y=400&sig=Z2nCeqLwFF_tO9P2OEjY.A--

Susan: http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/...134622.jpg?y=400&sig=GaNkXq3bVl5QI0buL97mFw--


----------

